# New beetle ...........unmanly???



## snapbeetle (Jun 15, 2007)

I have owned my new beetle for about 8 months now and absolutely love it. I loved the features, the interior (black and orange leather) 5 speed turbo, the list goes on. well anywhoo, since owning the beetle, and being a male driver. I keep getting this generalization that the beetle is a chick car. everyone asks me if I have pretty flowers in the vase. (I have none btw) didn't know if anyone else gets any crap about this. but sometime I feel like the comic relief when it comes to discussing cars with my friends. another thing is that everyone that sees my car loves it and says its CUTE!! I hate that. I test drove many cars and decided on the beetle for many reasons. I am just getting sick of this genralization, and wanted feedback whether anyone else gets this frustration.


----------



## Jake K (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (snapbeetle)*

I know.... everytime i wear my favorite t-shirt(green with white letters that spell stupid) people think im stupid.... why? why do people have to generalize, just because im wearing a shirt that says stupid, doesnt mean that Iam. 
It is what it is... was marketed towards feminine types... I mean flower vase in the dash, come on.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (snapbeetle)*

I bought my turbo s because people do think its a girl car and I get it all the time! Until I pull up to a manly car like a vette or mustang and they laugh and then I stomp on it and all they ever see again is my a$$! God I love being the guy who makes these other losers my biotch. If you need to buy a certain kinda car to make you feel like a man than your probably a little gay to begin with!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (snapbeetle)*

Not this Beetle-not-manly crap again...








This has been beat to death in previous posts... Hey, I bet 80% of the 'Vettes I see in Dallas are driven by high-maintenance hotties, so I guess you can argue 'Vettes are "chick" cars too...








Just drive and enjoy your car with pride, and stop obsessing about what other people think about it, or about you... why would you _care_?


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (snapbeetle)*

Put a flower in the vase, (that's what it's there for!) and don't let others dictate what you should be driving, doing, or what you love. You are a confident male, aren't you?








By the way, your New Beetle sounds like a limited edition Snap Orange Color Concept. Congratulations! Drive it proudly!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 16, 2007)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_I bought my turbo s because people do think its a girl car and I get it all the time! Until I pull up to a manly car like a vette or mustang and they laugh and then I stomp on it and all they ever see again is my a$$! God I love being the guy who makes these other losers my biotch. If you need to buy a certain kinda car to make you feel like a man than your probably a little gay to begin with!









HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
330whp







delusional much?? Do you have a rocket welded to the back of it or something????


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 16, 2007)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (Jake K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jake K* »_I know.... everytime i wear my favorite t-shirt(green with white letters that spell stupid) people think im stupid.... why? why do people have to generalize, just because im wearing a shirt that says stupid, doesnt mean that Iam. 
It is what it is... was marketed towards feminine types... I mean flower vase in the dash, come on.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (RedRidingHood)*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
330whp delusional much?? Do you have a rocket welded to the back of it or something???? I raelly need some quick cash so lets make a friendly wager! I bet you 100 dollars I have 333 whp at 26psi and if I prove it to you you can paypal me a hundred bucks







lmk. and thanks


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (calilocal)*

well i have 331whp







hopefully you race these vettes on the track!
every car/brand has their share of women drivers.. the vase comes from history. the beetle comes from history. this is what designers do when taking an old car and redoing it for todays market.
Why do people give us crap about driving a womens car? who knows.. make themselves feel better?
There are a ton of women/girls driving jetta's out there...








I do know that the Mercedes-AMG SL65 was the top car for a divorced woman.. maybe she didn't buy it as her daily, but I'm sure she enjoys the hell out of it now!
drive it and enjoy it!


----------



## Zorro Olmer (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (snapbeetle)*

I have yet to find the down side of driving a car that attracts females. I traded a 2001 Cobra Mustang in on my Turbo S. Now the people that walk up to talk to me about my car are girls, instead of guys with mullets! My bud vase has a poppy I bought from a veteran in it, Manly enough?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (Zorro Olmer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif vette=mullit







or mid life crisis


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

I've got an iPod in my bud vase. Is that manly enough? Just enjoy the drive you purchased and if you get a dirty look or comment... just turn, wink, and purse your lips.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

next time you get a bad look just pull your schlong out and hang it out the window







thats what I do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SB_Beetle* »_I've got an iPod in my bud vase. Is that manly enough? Just enjoy the drive you purchased and if you get a dirty look or comment... just turn, wink, and purse your lips.

I think a used condom and screwdriver would be much manlier


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 16, 2007)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_ I raelly need some quick cash so lets make a friendly wager! I bet you 100 dollars I have 333 whp at 26psi and if I prove it to you you can paypal me a hundred bucks







lmk. and thanks


WE WANT A DYNO!!







I'd bet you the hundred bucks, but I have a Passat...and they ain't cheap!!


----------



## starrfyr (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
330whp delusional much?? Do you have a rocket welded to the back of it or something???? I raelly need some quick cash so lets make a friendly wager! I bet you 100 dollars I have 333 whp at 26psi and if I prove it to you you can paypal me a hundred bucks







lmk. and thanks

First of all, show me the dyno and shut your hole. Secondly, if you're truly pushing 26PSI through that 1.8 then your cylinder heads and piston rings aren't long for this world, so I might just be willing to go all-out on the strip and if you beat me it will be worth $150 just to watch you blow the head through the hood


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_next time you get a bad look just pull your schlong out and hang it out the window







thats what I do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








WHA WHA WHAT?? Out the window, while you are sitting and driving????????????? hmmm








Have a friend take pics and post!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (RedRidingHood)*

I have seen 400 hp on stock pistons, the 1.8t can handle it you goof ball! I swapped the rods for some pauter rods and new bearings and head bolts, &new cam I will have a new dyno by july 4th after I get my new kit installed and it will be over 330 and then your going to owe me some paper and your also going to get on your knees and suck my eggs







I cant believe you think the 1.8t cant handle those numbers







its more than capable! Anywho I will have it to you soon so start saving your money............


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I get a lot of **** but I love my car. and yes i have a bunch of flowers in my car


----------



## gtpon22s (Feb 11, 2007)

i get a lot of dudes giving me sh** too but i just dump all of the air out of my bags and toss sparks all over them. then they change there mind about it..


----------



## starrfyr (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_I have seen 400 hp on stock pistons, the 1.8t can handle it you goof ball! I swapped the rods for some pauter rods and new bearings and head bolts, &new cam I will have a new dyno by july 4th after I get my new kit installed and it will be over 330 and then your going to owe me some paper and your also going to get on your knees and suck my eggs







I cant believe you think the 1.8t cant handle those numbers







its more than capable! Anywho I will have it to you soon so start saving your money............

HAHA - You're such an ****** with a little man complex! I know a kid who has an older rear engine bug that he claims cranks out 300+ HP. I believe him after he told me it was a turbo'd 911 motor.
You, on the other hand didn't tell anyone you basically rebuilt the top-end of the motor (new head bolts, cam, rods, and bearings) and were passing it off as just another 1.8t S. Good for you, you rebuilt the motor and if you swap the crank the only OE part left is the block. So, you spent more on the motor then the car is worth and I'm the goofball


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

Hey dude and dudette, if you don't like the car that bad, here's an idea.... get off the VW enthusiast website!


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (starrfyr)*

Hey you were the one jumping to conclusions! Please go back and reread the thread, and if I had little man complex I would be driving a lifted f-250 not a beetle, or I would walk around with three pitbulls and super tight shorts







The turbo S is no different than a 337 GTI and if you dont know anyone on here who put three times as much money into the engine of a GTI as myself than you my friend are new to the forum!There are people on here who spend more money on rims than I have on my motor. All you had to do was a search on my name and you could have seen my post Turbo S big turbo rebuild and you would have kept you lips from quackin.And I do have other cars and I sink money into the beetle because its a hobbie and fun to do, not cause im looking or expecting to get the money back!The more I read what you just wrote the more I laugh and anticipate people reading it cause you just made yourself sound so stupid! Have a nice day, oh and if you ever come to Cali please give me a call so I can educate you on Volkswagens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by calilocal at 5:47 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_ if you ever come to Cali please give me a call so I can educate you on Volkswagens


I'm outta this whole thing really, but I must add a few things...
1. We are native "Cali" people, we will be back.
2. Starrfyr is older than you I am sure, he may know a few things you don't, so it might behoove you to listen.
3. The definition of behoove is: Etymology: Middle English behoven, from Old English behOfian, from behOf
transitive verb : to be necessary, proper, or advantageous for <it behooves us to go>

Have a nice day!


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (snapbeetle)*

if he knows so much than why does he find it hard to get 400+hp from a 1.8t? and ya gotta admit he sounds pretty ignorant in his last response and you did too! Anyway I was a mechanic for porsche for years, I dont claim to know everything and there is always room to learn but just because someone is older doesnt mean they know more! We can all look definitions up in the dictionary and spew them out on the text so I hope you dont think that makes you sound inteligent







Well have a nice day and say hello to your all knowing friend










_Modified by calilocal at 11:24 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 16, 2007)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_if he knows so much than.....

_Modified by calilocal at 11:24 AM 6-18-2007_


It's thEn, and I didn't need a dictionary to know that, only a 3rd grade education. Yeah, I'm the ignorant one.








You voted for Bush didn't you.








Oh, and if you must respond, knock yourself out but I'm bored and won't be visiting the poor-man's forum anymore. 
Buh-Bye Now


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (RedRidingHood)*

If there are still _any _doubts about the manliness/studliness of NB owners, just check out the high level of testosterone unleashed above...


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Why the f**k is everybody jumping on calilocal's ass?
Jealous much?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

yeah I dont get it? I do heat things up in hear sometimes because I get bored but I didnt start this one, thanks for the back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (calilocal)*

everyone have a







on me and chill


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_yeah I dont get it? I do heat things up in hear sometimes because I get bored but I didnt start this one, thanks for the back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well you are the same dude IIRC that was talking smack on the org, saying that there were no nice cars on the org.
now, i wasn't even involved here, but i thought that needed to be pointed out.
at the same time i'll agree with you that if you do infact have a 2871r and supporting mods then 330whp is more that believable.
i've got a 28rs and it's close to that, but it hasn't been dyno'd yet so i won't start claiming i have any hp whatsoever.











_Modified by water&air at 12:06 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*

the only reason why I said that on the org was because some tool would post up pics of a nb with a neuspeed exhaust or a front mount and five people would start complimenting the hell out of a bolt on mod that looked like crap! I am not one of those guys who thinks I have a crazy tricked out beetle just because I have suede interior or a couple nice bolt ons, I dont really have anything on my car that is that great or things any one couldnt do with some help or a little money. It just seemed odd that some people on the org were squakin about the dumbest of mods! I really am not a bad guy and if half the people on here knew me they would get along with me so please have a personality and lets not make this into a hate thread!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_the only reason why I said that on the org was because some tool would post up pics of a nb with a neuspeed exhaust or a front mount and five people would start complimenting the hell out of a bolt on mod that looked like crap! I am not one of those guys who thinks I have a crazy tricked out beetle just because I have suede interior or a couple nice bolt ons, I dont really have anything on my car that is that great or things any one couldnt do with some help or a little money. It just seemed odd that some people on the org were squakin about the dumbest of mods! I really am not a bad guy and if half the people on here knew me they would get along with me so please have a personality and lets not make this into a hate thread!

Totally agree and that's the reason why I don't chill on that forum anymore.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_ the 1.8t can handle it you goof ball!
x2


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Totally agree and that's the reason why I don't chill on that forum anymore.

I'm still on the org, but I limit my contact.
There is no real technical content there. I don't want to know how many flowers you can stick on your dashboard, I don't want to tell you what I really think of your new "rims", and no matter what you do, your car is NOT alive, have a boyfriend/girlfriend/friends, or any other human emotion.
I do like a few orgers, and they know who they are.
But I digress...
If you are hung up on what people think of your car (and you), then perhaps you shouldn't drive a car that stands out as much as a NB. I, for one, do not mind that I drive a "cute" car. I actually *like* it when a non-enthusiasts says that my car is "cute", "cool", "awesome", etc (and I have has total strangers of both genders tell me so). 
I'll keep driving my purple automatic girl's car, and enjoying it


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
I don't want to tell you what I really think of your new "rims"...


Come on Mike, tell us how you _really_ feel.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
Come on Mike, tell us how you _really_ feel.









I said "no"








Put it this way, "If you can't say something nice..."


----------



## Darkstar6 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

I wrote an entire diatribe in response to the tangent this thread took earlier today, but I decided to delete it as to not contribute to this shizz. F' it.
Here is the cliffnotes version:
What the hell is the difference? People dont alway have to be haters and have to give their negative .02 at every opportunity. If you dont have anything constructive, positive, supportive of the community, then why the hell are you here???? Keep the condecending, b.s. in the real world, and let the rest of us who enjoy this medium for networking with other enthusiasts, resarching topics, and just having fun thrive. 
Most of us have 8-12 hours of B.S. every day at work, and I don't come here to read shizz talking and constant second guessing and "I know more than you" bull shi* that constantly goes around in just about every damn car forum out there.








I like my beetle. I had pictures of RSI's in my locker at work back in '99 and people thought I was nuts.







So what? maybe I am, and maybe you are too.
Stop the hatin' dammit. 

_Modified by Darkstar6 at 2:13 AM 6-20-2007_


_Modified by Darkstar6 at 2:13 AM 6-20-2007_


----------



## MFGTI337 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Darkstar6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darkstar6* »_
What the hell is the difference? People dont alway have to be haters and have to give their negative .02 at every opportunity. If you dont have anything constructive, positive, supportive of the community, then why the hell are you here???? Keep the condecending, b.s. in the real world, and let the rest of us who enjoy this medium for networking with other enthusiasts, resarching topics, and just having fun thrive. 
Most of us have 8-12 hours of B.S. every day at work, and I don't come here to read shizz talking and constant second guessing and "I know more than you" bull shi* that constantly goes around in just about every damn car forum out there.








I like my beetle. I had pictures of RSI's in my locker at work back in '99 and people thought I was nuts.







So what? maybe I am, and maybe you are too.
Stop the hatin' dammit. 
_Modified by Darkstar6 at 2:13 AM 6-20-2007_

Word.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Darkstar6)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but it is fun sometimes to spice it up a bit in here!


----------



## Darkstar6 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*

Yeah, friendly sarcasm and personal jabs between friends is entertaining and good fun. Between Strangers it's unnerving, unproductive, and kind of like watching that Faces of Death where the lady gets hit my the train and her head and guts come flying at the camera.. sick shock value entertainment. 
I like spicy, but not the aftermath of eating haberneros where it causes "exit wounds" aka "ring of fire".


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but it is fun sometimes to spice it up a bit in here! 

it's like punching someone in the gut at a child's birthday party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (MFGTI337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFGTI337* »_
Word.









Yeah... that was me posting that. I set my friend up a new account and forgot to log him out.


----------



## Sunar (Aug 18, 2005)

I get the same comments. I just laugh at them and tell them that women like my car better then theirs and to quit being jealous.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
Put it this way, "If you can't say something nice..."



"..don't post on the org."


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Darkstar6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darkstar6* »_Yeah, friendly sarcasm and personal jabs between friends is entertaining and good fun. Between Strangers it's unnerving, unproductive, and kind of like watching that Faces of Death where the lady gets hit my the train and her head and guts come flying at the camera.. sick shock value entertainment. 
I like spicy, but not the aftermath of eating haberneros where it causes "exit wounds" aka "ring of fire". 








mos deff....i was at a stop light and this fat A$$ hoe pulled up next to me with three skrawny guys in this like early 90's trashed maxima saying, "how gay do u really have to be????" and i just stare with disbelief that someone can be so rude to someone that they dont even kno. and im not going to lie, but i am a pretty big guy and they are lucky that i dont have a short temper (and i was on the clock) bc i would have taking on those three guys at once and the girl bc she was more manly then womanly. lol. so i just crank up my subs and ignore them until the light changes. but when close friends kid around it doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## Darkstar6 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

I didn't know that cars can be gay! Is that why some cars bump the rear of other cars in traffic? We better notify insurance companies that it's not the driver's fault; "Sorry, The car is just really flaming gay, and your car had a nice rear!"








I don't need validation, but it was pretty cool that a few VW club members around here have said to me, "Wow! We don't get too many New Beetles that people are fixing up! Keep coming to the meets!" 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (snapbeetle)*

no matter how you look at it... out of the box IT IS a chick car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (Lorem)*

Ill say this:
The compensators with trucks that have 1500 ft/lbs or torque and emit special effect grade smoke at every stop light, could roll over a vette and think it was a curb, and NEVER actually take them off road.. Must be hung like elevator buttons.
On the other hand, I bought a 2.0 Beetle, and as fate would have it am hung like a pringles can. That being said, it was still a little girly so I put the biggest motor I could find in it








Round for a reason Bicht!


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

i have to agree with you on that .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_

"..don't post on the org."
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

the org is gay, I went on twice once on purpose and another by accident and when I was on saw nothing of interest and not one beetle on there looked at all nice http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by calilocal at 11:27 AM 6-23-2007_


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

I'd like to see some proof behind the hp claims. Anyway as far as manly is concerned...trust me I got ALOT of comments about it being unmanly. I didn't really care. It was offset by people saying how cool it was having a fixed up bug in comparison to the usual civic/stang thing they see everyday. Plus chicks DIG the car for sure which is a plus for me. They know that I like cute cars such as mine and they take interest.







:


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Brown E)*

hp claims coming in about a week if all goes smoothly and I am still boggled by how many people doubt that my car will put out that hp easily with the setupp I am running and I wouldnt be surprised if it does more than 330 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (calilocal)*

so you actually haven't dyno'd it at all and you are guessing that it has 330whp.
lame.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

no this is the second setup I have done my first was on my previous beetle with a gt28rs that put out 321 so i dont know whats so lame about guesstimateing on this setup that has much more to offer? and you my friend can B.L.O.W> ME P.S. can I get some elf oil







what a jack off









_Modified by calilocal at 11:28 AM 6-25-2007_


_Modified by calilocal at 11:29 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (calilocal)*

^


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*

ya little nomb


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (calilocal)*









it's cool mang, not trying to rain on your parade.
get that b1tch dyno'd. there is a shortage of bad azz beetles.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*

i love it when someone actually has a personality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as soon as i get back from vegas on friday the kit is going in on monday so the following week should be dyno week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the funny thing is it will be dynoed on steelies


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (calilocal)*

what are you doing for software ?
i had a few issues when i did the gtrs elim.
i ended up with a custom file.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*

custom file from pagparts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Arnold is the man!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

Anyone for a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Ventil (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Ok back to the Original thread.... IT IS NOT a vase,
It is a cigar holder, so stuff one in the hole and light 'em up. 
Smoke em if you got em.








EDIT: AFTER REREADING THIS I CAN'T decide if I should edit this?










_Modified by Ventil at 5:28 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## nuprin1.8t (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (snapbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snapbeetle* »_I have owned my new beetle for about 8 months now and absolutely love it. I loved the features, the interior (black and orange leather) 5 speed turbo, the list goes on. well anywhoo, since owning the beetle, and being a male driver. I keep getting this generalization that the beetle is a chick car. everyone asks me if I have pretty flowers in the vase. (I have none btw) didn't know if anyone else gets any crap about this. but sometime I feel like the comic relief when it comes to discussing cars with my friends. another thing is that everyone that sees my car loves it and says its CUTE!! I hate that. I test drove many cars and decided on the beetle for many reasons. I am just getting sick of this genralization, and wanted feedback whether anyone else gets this frustration. 

I'm a male and I drive one. If you ask me its not just cute its FABULOUS! I like to change the flower in the vase depending on the mood I'm in, today its was a pansy. You can make it twice as manly by putting another guy in the passenger seat (but make sure your ensembles are matching, or your friends will really make fun of you).
Whats really fun is making the flower in the vase match what you wear!


----------



## den1960 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (nuprin1.8t)*

I don't think of it as a "chick car" at all. I think of her a sexy curvaceous chick herself. Fun, round and playful.








I put a feather I picked up on a backpacking trail and various things that mean something to me. Kind of like her "medicine bag" like some Native Americans carry. No offence intended to any of my NA friends out there.








I think the vase was originally intended to link the NB into the "flower power" movement of the 60's and early 70's.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (den1960)*

why is this thread lasting so long


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_why is this thread lasting so long









Beetle love.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (Billsbug)*

man love


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

Beetleman love


----------



## nuprin1.8t (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_man love

Toche'


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New beetle ...........unmanly??? (nuprin1.8t)*

I've had my fair share of comments but at the end of the day if you like your car that's all that matters.
I hang out with the regular watercooled nuts (GTI's, Jettas, etc) and they all love my car and like how unique it is.
Our meets are like:Golf, GTI, Jetta, GTI, GTI, Golf, GTI, Jetta, *Beetle*, GTI, GTI, Jetta.








If you're just too insecure about yourself and want to blend in and be like everyone else go get a silver GTI, all the cool kids are doing it.








(No disrespect intended to silver GTI owners)


----------

